#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 龍之風詩 Ver.2 攻略專版(17-01-07 龍姿態補完)

## 阿難

此為網頁遊戲，ㄧ執行後，需要每天都上線培養
請先點選，龍的風詩2 
選項介紹:
竜の風詩２とは=龍的詩歌2介紹
ゲームの始め方 =遊戲開始方法
FAQ=問與答
ゲームを開始 =開始遊戲
掲示板 =公告
ダウンロード =下載

點下[ゲームの始め方]去後,會跳出一個視窗
視窗右下角,有六個可以連結的日文
右邊的第1個是申請
右邊的第2個是登陸
右邊的第3個是離開

申請:
第一個是主人的名子
第二個是龍的名子
第三個是密碼
第四個性別(公/母)
第五個要不要有音樂
申請好了有帳號要紀住

日文攻略:
竜の風詩２攻略
http://f23.aaa.livedoor.jp/~nyan/dragon.htm
攻略選項介紹:
餌について=食物變化一覧表
属性について=属性變化一覧表
アイテムについて=道具入手方法,效果
姿変化について=姿態變化方法,效果
技について=技能入手方法,效果
冒険について=冒険資料
病気について=生病的治療法
戦闘について=戰鬥資料
P.S 按Ctrl回跳出一個視窗的首頁(謝夫羅得大法~)

----------


## 阿難

龍姿態全集:
-------------------------普通--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
發作.
-------------------------炎屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
BOSS.
-------------------------水屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
BOSS.
-------------------------地屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
BOSS.
-------------------------風屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
BOSS.
-------------------------炎地屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
-------------------------炎風屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
-------------------------水地屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
-------------------------水風屬性--------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
-------------------------其他--------------------------
幼竜.
児竜.
フィオレッティ.
ラジェスト.
ジン.
バルバチェイン.
バジリコック.
トピリア.
ママルバーン.
ゾンドドレイク.
マンドレイク.
ショコラフッフール.
管狐.
DragonHeadBuck.
ヴァンパネラ.
ケツァルコアトル.
終極Boss.
???.

----------


## 翔太

感覺地屬性好可愛XD

有穿衣服耶~~~(大心)

可惜一看到龍死病就 ...... 囧

----------


## 秋之回憶

看不懂= =    我也想要養   但是 不會用=口='"..........Orz ← 我是笨蛋.......

----------


## 狼嚎

被炎地屬性的龍萌到了XD

等寒假再來看看吧~

----------


## 狼嚎

對不起又發了一篇XD"

看首篇的文章好像沒有遊戲網頁的網址，所以在這附上

竜の風詩２

進去後點左邊的「竜の風詩２」

----------


## firewolf

嚎..XD風詩2的內容在另一篇啦~那個以前討論很大的那篇
我的龍是養炎地的喔XD第三階段的樣子了~
超帥搭XD~

----------


## 夜月之狼

地屬的小正太(口水)

當初點出來時被萌到XD"

但是為什麼長大變雞肉兄貴了Orz\......



原先養的是地水~ 後來食虛無轉炎風

拿了結晶後再轉地水去打炎風王(被打)

應該先打風王的囧a


發病好萌Orz\(好邪惡)

----------


## 夜月之狼

對了 技能不是看戰值學的嗎

為什麼我一千多的戰值學不到三百的技......屬性對哦!

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝狼人阿難把所有的龍都給貼上來

全部都太萌了，除了肌肉龍人、龍人格鬥家...之外，還有龍狼啊 XD

雖然完全看不懂日文，不過也可以在這邊看到所有的龍
好想通通抱回家養 XD~ 
[spacer=80]↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑感謝雷歐813贈圖

----------


## Adolrs25

龍的名字(屬性顯示的)
炎
L1炎
L2炎司者
L3炎力御
L4炎熱

水
L1水
L2水操者
L3水力湛
L4大海

風
L1風
L2風見者
L3風力纏
L4大嵐

地
L1地
L2地者
L3地力信
L4地激

水地
L1水地
L2地脈想者
L3湖住地
L4地雹

水風
L1水風
L2空水願者
L3空彷徨霧
L4天水

炎地
L1炎地
L2土香閃者
L3火舞地
L4地熱裂

炎風
L1炎風
L2風炎愛者
L3天坐異界
L4炎嵐飛翔

然後 下面的檔案是禁忌的龍對話檔(原始檔)

看不懂日文的拿這個去翻譯機翻譯吧

----------


## lsfy

噢噢~各種風格的龍~還看到了熟悉的畫風呢XD

----------


## DarkDragon

熟悉的畫風是什麼??
=====
我的帳號變得怪怪的

上去怎麼餵他都不會飽
而且行動值還不會扣

所以.......請看排行榜第二名XD

不知道是觸發了什麼BUG OTZ

眷屬 龍戰士 龍名 LycanD

----------


## windta

感謝納亞古．阿難辛苦的上傳，只能說好萌啊。

真的看到一位之前就看過的很萌龍的畫家XDD
地屬性的2跟3。

----------


## wcl_z

謝謝...雖然不太懂得玩

老實說圖片比遊戲更吸引人.

(我比較喜歡龍人)

----------

